# how much does a ladder rack effect fuel economy empty or loaded.



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Just putting a contractors rack on my 2002 Dodge full sized bed, it extends over the cab of course, dropped me from 22 to just above 20 mpg of diesel.

That's just the rack without anything on it.

I'm going to guess that a rack is two miles per gallon.

However I found this:



> The truck had a work rack installed and when that was removed I instantly got another 4-5 MPG.


Full disclosure; my first car is a two door civic with a full trunk of stuff.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually have a neat comparison study in play for this situation. My buddy Leif and I both have new Ford F250s with diesels. Same engine, transmission, similar shells and the same tires. I have a shell with Thule racks, and he has the most ridiculous exoskeleton rack known to mankind wrapped around a shell. 

With 2 boats on top from Portland to the Gorge and back, I run about 18 mpg, he runs about 16 mpg. That's 5.55 g / 100 miles for me and 6.25 g / 100 miles for him, which is a 12.5% difference in fuel consumption. 

Pictures of the two setups:


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Well this isn't a truck, but we just did a roadtrip with our wagon to pick up two cat frames. On the way over we got 23.3 mph, and on the way back we got 19.3. I was blown away!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

brandob9 said:


> I actually have a neat comparison study in play for this situation. My buddy Leif and I both have new Ford F250s with diesels. Same engine, transmission, similar shells and the same tires. I have a shell with Thule racks, and he has the most ridiculous exoskeleton rack known to mankind wrapped around a shell.
> 
> With 2 boats on top from Portland to the Gorge and back, I run about 18 mpg, he runs about 16 mpg. That's 5.55 g / 100 miles for me and 6.25 g / 100 miles for him, which is a 12.5% difference in fuel consumption.
> 
> Pictures of the two setups:


Yeah but he's got much nicer rims


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

brandob9 said:


>


Leif's rack is neater. It's obviously more versatile.
That ladder is one of the great gifts known to mankind.

Tell Leif with Fracking it'll work out.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Well this isn't a truck, but we just did a roadtrip with our wagon to pick up two cat frames. On the way over we got 23.3 mph, and on the way back we got 19.3. I was blown away!


The trick is to make your roof rack also your raft/cat frame.
Save gas dollars on the shuttle.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I think weight plays a major role in this as well


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to run a Dodge Grand Caravan. Clean, I got 24-26mpg. Lost 1 MPG to the Yakima bars on Raingutter mounts and 1mpg per boat. It leveled off at 18mpg with 6-9 boats


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a 2008 dodge with 6.7 in it. I have a system one aluminum rack (75lbs) and I notice about a 1.5-2.0mpg difference with nothing on it. It also makes a whistling sound that's a little annoying about 65mph.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

BilloutWest said:


> The trick is to make your roof rack also your raft/cat frame.
> Save gas dollars on the shuttle.


Ha hah! Wait until I put the new cat on TOP of the car. At that point, who cares about mileage!

Leif's rack is awfully amazing, especially the attached awning, ready to pull out at a moment's notice. Sweet.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Avatard said:


> Yeah but he's got much nicer rims


Sadly he wouldn't let me grab those wheels from him when that truck was traded in last week. I've switched out anyway since that photo.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

A buddy of mine and I tested this some years ago. He had an Isuzu Rodeo with a Thule rack on top. Removing just the bars resulted in a repeatable increase in mileage of just under 10%. Pretty amazing that just the bars make that much difference.

Makes me think of the mythbusters episodes on fuel efficiency: Driving With Tailgate Up Is Fuel Efficient : Discovery Channel


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Picked up a really nice KargoMaster Rack for $175 today so stoked.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Picked up a really nice KargoMaster Rack for $175 today so stoked.


Got a canopy. Took my kargo master off my truck. Shitty with. Shitty without. Now I wanna get it out of my garage, if anyone around Portland is interested, it fits a full sized shortbed pickup


----------

